# Oscilador para buzzer



## Maclao666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola amigos 

Mi problema es que me he pasado el día mirando en el foro como construir un oscilador con un 555 para que emita un pitido en un buzzer como estos que hay en los relojes de pulsera o los que te venden en las tiendas de electrónica sin oscilador, pues bien me he vuelto loco y no he conseguido hacer mas que pequeños chasquidos casi inaudibles que para nada se parecen a un beep.

Alguien me puede ayudar




Gracias.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola como estas?
Mira que los buzzers ya emiten el pitido!
conectado redecho a la alimentacion especificada (5v creo) y ya comienza a emitir el pitido
con eso ya tendrias el piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ahora tendrias que bajar la frecuencia del 555 a 2hz o mas para que haga... piii piii piii pii es decir la onda cuadrada
algo asi es lo que querias? 
Saludos!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Si emiten el pitido si los compras con el oscilador incorporado pero si los compras si el tienes que instalarles tu el oscilado, que es lo que me trae por la calle de la amargura ya que necesito poner uno de un tamaño reducido y estos vienen sin oscilador. 

NOTA: Imagina que coges el buzzer de un reloj de pulsera si lo alimentas sin mas este no suena o como mucho hace un chasquido, para que suene tienes que ponerle un oscilador.

Gracias


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 19, 2010)

ahhh si ya se lo que compraste... pero yo tenia como buzzers a estos que suenan ni bien los conectas.

QSL entocnes... 
y el 555 a que frecuencia lo conectaste? tendrias que colocar 2 en cascada
uno a 2hz para el pii pii pii pii y de la salida de este a un 555 configurado a 1khz y del pin 3 de este ultimo te vas al buzzer...

como es es circuito que armaste?

Saludos!


----------



## romel777 (Sep 19, 2010)

yo tambien estoy queriendo hacer que suene pi pi pi, si descubren como hacer..diganlo jaja


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mira el oscilador que estoy probando es el de la imagen, sustituyendo el diodo led por el buzzer y quitando la resistencia y lo único que consigo son chasquidos, casi inaudibles.

por supuesto no necesito que me haga un BII intermitente me bastaría con sonara de forma continua.



Gracias


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 20, 2010)

Claro,... no
te tendria que quedar asi http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/alarmsimages/5.gif

sobre todo.. reemplaza la resistencia del led por un capacitor de 1uf para eliminar la continua, ya con eso tendrias que notar un cambio y despues baja los valores de las resistencias y el capacitor para aumentar la frecuencia.. si podes respeta esos valores del esquematico que tendria que andar perfecto.

Ah! tambien podes colocar un potenciometro en lugar de la de 56 para ajustar el tono hasta donde te guste y una vez que suene como queres.. sacas el pote, medis la resistencia entre entre el cursor y el del otro extremo que usaste y la reemplazas por una fija y listo!

Saludos!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 20, 2010)

gepelbaum solo tengo una palabra GRACIAS, después de tu aclaración modifique el circuito y todo perfecto ya tengo mi PIIIII.

En serio MUCHAS GRACIAS.


Un saludo de un amigo de León España


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno! muchas de nada!
Disfrutalo!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mira perdona que abuse un poco de ti, me preguntaba si me podrías echar un vistazo a este esquema ya que lo voy a construí para temporalizar mi insoladora, en el he aplicado el oscilador que me has explicado anteriormente, bajo la simulación funciona perfectamente, pero en fin por si acaso.


Un saludo


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 20, 2010)

Si si... tiene que andar
en teoria hace el ciclo el primer 555 y despues cuando apaga hace antar el de arriba por unos instantes el cual hace andar la alarma
esta perfecto, y si decis que lo simulaste y anda... dale para adelante!
si queres... proximo paso.. protoboard .. pero si ya lo simulaste y andubo.. ni lo dudes!
el protoboard es un dolor de cabeza!

Saludos!!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 21, 2010)

Si tienes razón el protoboard es un dolor, pero en fin es lo lo que hay si no quieres correr riesgos aunque con este me la juego ya que si en la simulación funciona como tu dices tendría que funcionar sobre la PCB.


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

romel777 dijo:


> yo tambien estoy queriendo hacer que suene pi pi pi, si descubren como hacer..diganlo jaja



Romel, mira el esquematico ultimo que paso Maclao, la ultima etapa que esta recuadrada y dice alarma, eso es lo que tenes que copiar, los dos 555

el de la derecha conectado al buzzer le da el piiiiiiiiiiiii y el de la izquierda hace de intermitente piii piii piii pii

Saludos.



Maclao666 dijo:


> Si tienes razón el protoboard es un dolor, pero en fin es lo lo que hay si no quieres correr riesgos aunque con este me la juego ya que si en la simulación funciona como tu dices tendría que funcionar sobre la PCB.
> 
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Si, yo me tiraria de cabeza al PCB,... pero mejor de a pasitos asi lo vas testeando bien, sobre todo los tiempos asi no te queda la placa con resoldaduras ni nada.

Con que soft lo estas simulando?


Saludos!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 21, 2010)

Si mira yo uso GNU Linux como sistema operativo por lo tanto tiendo siempre que puedo a usar software libre, para la simulación estoy usando KTechLab y para el diseño de el esquema eléctrico y las PCB uso KICAD, ambos son libres y creo que además los hay para Window$$.

un saludo


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

Maclao666 dijo:


> Si mira yo uso GNU Linux como sistema operativo por lo tanto tiendo siempre que puedo a usar software libre, para la simulación estoy usando KTechLab y para el diseño de el esquema eléctrico y las PCB uso KICAD, ambos son libres y creo que además los hay para Window$$.
> 
> un saludo



ahh ok ok, 
yo a linux no me puedo pasar,... siempre termino usando soft exclusivo para uso en win como el icprog, keil, y otros tantos mas...

Me parece perfecto que te inclines hacia una comunidad de soft libre!.

Voy a ver si luego encuentro mas data sobre esos programas y tengo la oportunidad de probar alguno.

Saludos!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 21, 2010)

http://kicad.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page 

Esta la pagina de kicad y esta para window$$  aparte para kicad hay un monto de librerias de componentes incluidos para verlos en 3D.

Y en esta otra te puedes descargar  ktechlab 

http://www.brothersoft.com/ktechlab-download-71211.html


Este no es ninguna maravilla pero para probar algunos circuitos cumple.


Todo el mundo se puede pasar a linux y mas ahora que con Virtualbox puedes tener window$$ instalado dentro de linux y funcionar simultáneamente con los dos S.O. sin necesidad de reiniciar el ordenador. La única pega que hay hoy por hoy a mi juicio es que la aceleración 3D en Window$$ no funciona pero si no lo usas para jugar te da igual.


Un saludo


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

Bueno gracias por los links.

Voy a probarlos y te cuento.
el VBox lo probe, anda bien... pero hay aplicaciones especificas que usan los puertos que no tengo forma de simularlas, tienen que ir bajo win si o si..

a demas... siempre que me pongo a hacer algo estoy tan apretado que ni tiempo de ponerme a experimentar con otros SO... el linux para mi es mejor de server que de desktop.. aunque si puedo lo evito! jajaja

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 21, 2010)

Si tienes razón, no me había percatado del detalle de los puertos y eso que yo he tenido problemas con los usb pero al final solucionaron el problema y ahora funciona perfectamente, pero es cierto que todavía tienen deficiencias y claro al fin y al cabo virtua,l lo que hace de alguna forma es crear una digamos lo así una placa base propia por lo que al final carece de ciertas cosas como pueden ser puertos, aceleración 3D etc, pero poco a poco.

As probado con wine que ejecuta algunos programas de window$$ sin necesidad de instalarlo.


Saludos


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola gepelbauum 

Mira soy el pesado del otro día, me dio por probar el esquema que te propuse del temporalizador para la insoladora, bueno lo cierto es que solo he probado la parte del oscilador para el buzzer y el temporalizador que controla el tiempo que esta el buzzer en marcha a priori todo funcionaba correctamente pero cuando me dio por variar la frecuencia, esta me afectaba al tiempo de encendido.

Me podrías decir que estoy haciendo mal o cual es problema.


Te adjunto esquema de lo que estoy probando.


Gracias y perdona las molestias


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

me parece que tenes un problema con los negativos.........
todos los negativos tienen que ir al negativo de la pila
y vos habilitas con el out 

pasame el file del simulador que lo veo.

Saludos!


----------



## Maclao666 (Sep 26, 2010)

Si efectivamente los negativos los he habilitado con el out del temporalizador principal, pero es que no se me ocurre como hacer para que la alarma se active justo al finalizar la insolación.

no obstante me he percatado que después de regular la frecuencia del buzzer puedo modificar el tiempo que este suene sin que afecte a la frecuencia pero entiendo que no es correcto, por otro lado he intentado usar 556 para usar un solo CI en el oscilador pero no lo he conseguido ya que comparte alimentaciones,  y he intentado hacer el disparo directamente por su pin y lo único que consigo es un chasquido en el buzzer.


Recuerda que el esquema es para Kicad


Te paso el esquema.


Un saludo


----------

